# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Расшифровка файлов с расширением [email protected]_XXXX  (различные варианты)

## Ilya Shabanov

Появилась возможность для расшифровки файлов с расширением *[email protected]_XXXX*, где XXXX может принимать различные буквенные и цифровые сочетания

Требуется утилита te102decrypt.exe от "Доктор Веб"





Информация



*Сделайте резервную копию всех зашифрованных файлов на случай, если что-то пойдет не так!* 




Скачайте te102decrypt.exe и сохраните *в корень диска С*.




В командной строке введите:


```
C:\te102decrypt.exe -k КОД
```

Где *КОД* - это трехзначный номер, разный для каждого расширения:


iizomer<at>aol.com_frog
-k 388

iizomer<at>aol.com_dome
-k 383

iizomer<at>aol.com_flea
-k 288

iizomer<at>aol.com_just
-k 287

iizomer<at>aol.com_spb
-k 272

iizomer<at>aol.com_yek
-k 270

iizomer<at>aol.com_guf
-k 269

iizomer<at>aol.com_moon
-k 267

iizomer<at>aol.com_word
-k 264

iizomer<at>aol.com_bat
-k 262

iizomer<at>aol.com_rat
-k 259

iizomer<at>aol.com_for
-k 248

iizomer<at>aol.com_wat
-k 240

iizomer<at>aol.com_mist
-k 236

iizomer<at>aol.com_mad
-k 235

iizomer<at>aol.com_god
-k 233

iizomer<at>aol.com_dog
-k 232

iizomer<at>aol.com_BBB
-k 211

iizomer<at>aol.com_ААА
-k 210

iizomer<at>aol.com_west
-k 198

iizomer<at>aol.com_joy
-k 194

iizomer<at>aol.com_CCC
-k 193




Если нужно расшифровать файлы в определенном каталоге, то используйте ключ -path
Например: C:\te102decrypt.exe -k КОД -path D:\New folder


*Внимание!!!*
1. Для полной расшифровки потребуется суммарное место на дисках, приблизительно равное месту, занимаемому зашифрованными файлами, т.к. утилита их не удаляет




2. Удаляйте зашифрованные копии только после того, как убедитесь, что файлы успешно дешифровались




Если рецепт вам помог, то отпишитесь пожалуйста в данной теме.

Если вы располагаете другими рецептами или ключами для расшифровки файлов [email protected]_ХХХХ, то просьба публиковать их в данной теме. Мы будем очень признательны вам за это.

----------

BOBA973

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

Первый пост обновлен. Добавил еще несколько версий.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Akubik

> Первый пост обновлен. Добавил еще несколько версий.


добавил пару фоток

оригинал и результат
есть еще но размер вложений не позволил

----------


## mike 1

> добавил пару фоток
> 
> оригинал и результат
> есть еще но размер вложений не позволил


Первый пост обновлен.

----------

Akubik,  *Ilya Shabanov*

----------


## Akubik

> Первый пост обновлен.


 :094:  спасибо прокатило
(если сочтешь сообщение за флуд, удаляй. без обид)

----------


## BOBA973

СПАСИБО!!!! Все получилось!!!!!

----------


## mike 1

У кого найдутся файлы  с iizomer<at>aol.com_ для следующих версий:



```
mist, guf, yek, spb, joy, dog, flea
```

Прикрепите ссылку на загрузку нескольких таких зашифрованных файлов. Для этих вариантов тоже есть решение, но нужны файлы для тестов.

*UPD:* Уже нашел.  :Smiley:

----------

*olejah*

----------


## ArGie

> У кого найдутся файлы  с iizomer<at>aol.com_ для следующих версий:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> mist, guf, yek, spb, joy, dog, flea
> ```
> 
> Прикрепите ссылку на загрузку нескольких таких зашифрованных файлов. Для этих вариантов тоже есть решение, но нужны файлы для тестов.


У меня зашифровалось кодом fun...  :Sad: (
http://rusfolder.com/40427711
поможете?

----------


## mike 1

*ArGie* для этой версии пока нет дешифратора.

----------


## mike 1

Добавил в первый пост все варианты iizomer, которые может расшифровать te102decrypt.

----------


## Елена66

Спасибо огромное! Вы помогли мне расшифровать все мои фотографии, которые я собирала лет 10! Обязательно Вас отблагодарю!!! Файлы были зашифрованы [email protected]_mad

----------


## museum

Очень нужна помощь!
Получили письмо под видом Прокуратуры СПб, прошли по ссылке и все файлы теперь зашифрованы. 
https://yadi.sk/d/6XIs-snggxXEM - ссылка на файл
Будем признательны за помощь!

----------


## mike 1

*museum* у вас иной шифровальщик.

----------


## Игорь Игорь

Подскажите - можно ли расшифровать такой файл - все файлы вернее [email protected]-CL 0.0.1.0.id-PXKEMCJCHSBDLOGJHYUKPDLCKPZITUFOPGJC-22.06.2015 [email protected]@36689813.randomname-RYBNNCTDZB...BEHSLORTNP.YOK 

заранее спасибо за помошь.

----------


## mike 1

*Игорь Игорь* у вас иной шифровальщик. Создайте тему в разделе Помогите.

----------


## PLATZ198

> Подскажите - можно ли расшифровать такой файл - все файлы вернее [email protected]-CL 0.0.1.0.id-PXKEMCJCHSBDLOGJHYUKPDLCKPZITUFOPGJC-22.06.2015 [email protected]@36689813.randomname-RYBNNCTDZB...BEHSLORTNP.YOK 
> 
> заранее спасибо за помошь.


У меня расширение *.CBF/ Есть для него дешифратор?

----------


## thyrex

Совет тот же, что и в сообщении над Вашим

----------


## [email protected]~

У меня [email protected]-CL 1.1.0.0.id

----------


## thyrex

Никаких шансов

----------


## [email protected]~

> Никаких шансов

----------


## Нуриев

всё-таки есть шанс что на cbf расширение дешифратор тоже когда-нибудь появится???

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Ребята, напишите пож-та внятно... почему на некоторые расширения есть дешифратор а на некоторые к примеру CBF нет???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mike 1

> Ребята, напишите пож-та внятно... почему на некоторые расширения есть дешифратор а на некоторые к примеру CBF нет???


Потому что у каждого шифровальщика есть своя криптосистема. Некоторые поддаются дешифровке, а некоторые нет.

----------


## KaZooM

Здравствуйте! Есть ли дешифратор для таких файлов?
[email protected]-CL 1.2.0.0.id-KLMMOOPPQQRSTTTUVVWXYYYZAABCCCDEFFGH-06.11.2015 [email protected]@259938706.randomname-YZZABCCCDE...MNOOPP.QQR.cbf

----------


## mike 1

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли дешифратор для таких файлов?
> [email protected]-CL 1.2.0.0.id-KLMMOOPPQQRSTTTUVVWXYYYZAABCCCDEFFGH-06.11.2015 [email protected]@259938706.randomname-YZZABCCCDE...MNOOPP.QQR.cbf


Нет.

----------


## Alena333

У меня [email protected]-CL 1.2.0.0.id

----------


## thyrex

Чем не понятен ответ человеку выше с такой же версией?

----------


## Ольга Збр

здравствуйте. а что показывает практика? вообще в дальнейшем возможна дешифровка файлов с расширением .cbf?

----------


## thyrex

Практика показывает, что все печальнее некуда

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Timurr

Можете более подробно объяснит как правильно пользоваться прогой! Спасибо...

вот  коды: [email protected]-CL 1.2.0.0.id-CCDEFGGHHIJJKLLLMNNOPPPQRRSTTTUVVWXX-07.04.2016 [email protected]@207074823.randomname-BCDDLMNNO...YZZAABCDEF.FGH
[email protected]-CL 1.2.0.0.id-CCDEFGGHHIJJKLLLMNNOPPPQRRSTTTUVVWXX-07.04.2016 [email protected]@207074823.randomname-XXYZBBBCD...KKLMMNOOPP.QQR

----------


## олег72

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли дешифратор для таких файлов?
> [email protected]-CL 1.2.0.0.id-KLMMOOPPQQRSTTTUVVWXYYYZAABCCCDEFFGH-06.11.2015 [email protected]@259938706.randomname-YZZABCCCDE...MNOOPP.QQR.cbf


 
У меня тоже файлы зашифрованы в формат cbf/Попробуй вот тут прога PhotoRec.Вроде как расшифровывает во всяком случае я просматриваю файлы которые расшифровал и как бы они открываются.

----------


## KaZooM

Эта программа восстанавливает удаленные файлы, а зашифрованные файлы они не удалены, просто закодированы. Не помогла. Спасибо за совет!

----------


## олег72

> Эта программа восстанавливает удаленные файлы, а зашифрованные файлы они не удалены, просто закодированы. Не помогла. Спасибо за совет!


Да я тоже уже убедился,хотя у меня просканировал сьемный диск где были фото и документы,которые зашифрованы,и много фото появилось,но размер со спичечный коробок.
Где бы прогу раздобыть чтоб расшифровать ?

----------

